# GameTimeCard-Werbung von Gamegoods



## ZAM (24. Mai 2007)

Deridia spielt sicher auf die Banner an die hin und wieder auftauchen. Ich gebe dazu heute noch im G&W-Forum ein Statement. Es ist nicht so schlimm wie es ausschaut.


----------



## Illecima (24. Mai 2007)

Das sehe ich aber komplett anders:

Nach einem klick auf 
https://www.gameeconomy.de/shop_content.php.../sky&novg=1
bin ich nach drei weiteren Klicks auf
http://www.gameeconomy.de/Virtuelle-Gueter...:::639_669.html

Da kann man ja gleich ingame den Chat spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das selbe gilt für Gamegoods:
http://www.gamegoods.de/gamecards.aspx
2 Klicks weiter...
http://www.gamegoods.de/lotro/worldofwarcrafteu_de.html

*huch*

Eindeutig illegal und inakzeptabel. Das hat bei mir in etwa den selben Stellenwert wie ein Drogendealer an der Grundschule. Kein Geld der Welt sollte eine seriöse Seite wie buffed.de zu derartiger Werbung "zwingen" können und dürfen.


----------

